# MANILA | The Gentry | 46 fl | 21 fl | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Valero Street, Makati City
Use: Mixed-use Retail, Residential and Office




























3 July Update


firebender said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|17|2017_










*Livgren Garcia*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

27 March 2018


boncedrick said:


> As of today, 27 March 2018


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_01|04|2019_










*Olivia Moran*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

U/C


firebender said:


> update


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|07|2019_










*Mar Kevin Cayabyab*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|11|2019_










*Jovi Barreras*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Updates from the local thread. 


ajosh821 said:


> *Fasclad Incorporated Philippines*





ajosh821 said:


> *Wilson Hapon*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Screenshot from *Destination Video*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Alveo Land*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Taken Today


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*04/02/2022 *_own updates


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*10/01/2022















*_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

IslandSon.PH said:


> pics taken 10/7. Insider told me that the cladding firm owned by a senator was kicked out by Ayala coz of inefficiency and corrupt practice. Gentry has been smooth sailing since then


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday (10/15/2022)


----------

